# Consultancy firm claiming 100% job assistance for job in Germany. Is it possible?



## Amit Gosain (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello. 
I recently came across a consultancy which posted in Naukri.com for requirement of Electrical Engineer in Germany. 
It's process goes as follows :

Step 1. Screening 
a. Send updated CV
b. Fill Information Collection form provided by Radvision
Step 2. Client Sign up with Radvision with the Rs 35000 INR (Inclusive Of Taxes) 
Step 3. We allocate the Process Consultant to you. (They will be in touch with you over the mail and phone)
Step 4. They release the document checklist to you over the mail.
Step 5. Client should submit the required documents asked by the process consultant.(educational docs, experience certificates etc.)
Step 6. We take about 4 weeks time for the documentation and compiling your case.
Step 7. Document verification Rs. 20000** (if applicable)
Step 8. Submit application to Germany Visa Office.
Step 9. Appear for interview. Cost : PA: Rs. 4700 per applicant
STEP 10. Assistance with accommodation arrangements and travel & medical Insurance
Step 11. Advise for Medicals and Police Clearance certificates 
Step 12. Submit medicals, PCC and RPRF
Step 13. Visa approval within 1 week after visa interview
Step 14. Screening resume according to the employer

It also states that it provides "100% job assistance" in a very lucrative fashion. Is it possible? As when I follow forums and discussions, I find that landing a job in Germany without knowing German language is very difficult and even though there are jobs in Electrical field in Germany, it is not a piece of cake. Or is it?? For that consultancy firm using its "agents" to get me a Job in Germany? 
I'm confused about this. Hope you guys could save me from pondering over it over and over again. 

PS. some facts for your consideration.
The Job is for freshers. 
I don't know German.
I am at client sign up stage, where I've to make payment. Should I go forward and pay a sum of 60000?


----------



## Tanmoy (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi, 

Firstly, I would not want to migrate without a job in hand - wherever it is - Germany, Singapore, Australia or even the US. "A bird in hand is better than two in the bush" - I always believed this. Hence, if the consultancy is trying to get you migrated, please get the offer letter from the company first. With a offer letter, the migration process will be easier too. I am not in favour of paying upfront without assurance of the job - and verbal assurance matters not! 

Knowing German in Germany is very important. If you do not know it yet, I would suggest to learn that first and then apply and obtain a job and then go for the migration process. I am not particularly liking the last step - after doing everything, what screening would the resume need? What if they decline after the final step?

Having said all these, I am not an expert. I am also searching for options to migrate to another country, out of India. I am telling you all these based on the research that I have done in recent times.

All the best!


----------



## Caerus (Nov 11, 2013)

Keep in mind that "100% job assistance " does not mean 100% guarantee of a job. It means they will do 100% of what they say they will do. I did not see anywhere on the list that they would get you a job. They will be happy to take your money.


----------

